# Received 3.32 Now Getting Second Download



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

I took the 3.32 download and really did not have any problems except some of the Dish Home features didn't work. Now I am getting a second download and I am assuming it is 3.30 being re-installed.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would expect that is a good assumption.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I didnt think that was even possible to roll back. I never saw it when the 921 got weird downloads in the past. Can they do that??


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Maybe... My guess would be that they can accomplish this by doing a forced update. Just a guess though.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

My 811 is now back to 3.30. The Dish Home under 3.32 appeared to be like a previous version i.e., without the channel Mosaic. By the way, the second download was not a forced update.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

how do you know rocatman?


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> how do you know rocatman?


If you are asking me how I know it wasn't a forced download was because the menu screen came up and asked if I wanted a new version of software since I was in "Ask" mode.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes that was what I was asking. Hmmm interesting.. Guess their is a flag there they can set to overide with a older version or maybe there is no check and any version change results in a update. All speculation on my account. Interesting... But known the less it does look like a roll back.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I think they just send out the old software again to those they sent the new software to.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I figured they would have some type of protection to prevent a receiver with new software in the stream to get updated with old software in the stream. But maybe not. In otherwords make that operation a forced on instead of automatic. But that is my software head thinking. Maybe in this use it is not necessary.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I left mine on, with the option of downloading off... Its been working fine for me, did not want to jinx it...


----------



## Golfer (Mar 3, 2004)

rocatman said:


> My 811 is now back to 3.30. The Dish Home under 3.32 appeared to be like a previous version i.e., without the channel Mosaic. By the way, the second download was not a forced update.


Mine too, is back to 3.30 and all the problems with 3.32 have vanished, thank goodness.


----------



## Datalux (Jun 15, 2005)

I checked the forums here and the "System Information" screen on my 811 this morning after noticing alot of problems today and it shows I am at 3.30. However, I have lost my HD channels (that worked last night), the SD picture is studdering very badly on most channels and it looks like my deinterlacer is on the fritz because there are jaggies/stairstepping galore on all channels and Dish home is also out. I am currently using both S-video and Component connections out of the 811 for SD and HD respectivly. It appears the component connection does not have the studdering that the S-video connection does - odd.

It appears I am having all the 3.32 problems with 3.30 at this time??? I turned off the 811 and I'm currently using the second tuner off of the upstairs 625 which is fed to a third input (coaxial) on the same 50" Sony GWIII and everything looks and works as expected.

Thoughts??


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Reset the receiver, if this doesn't help call Dish, you may have had an interuption when the receiver's memory was flashed. Perhaps dumping the receivers memory would help, but I would call tech support to at least report this so it hits the call log.


----------



## Datalux (Jun 15, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Reset the receiver, if this doesn't help call Dish, you may have had an interuption when the receiver's memory was flashed. Perhaps dumping the receivers memory would help, but I would call tech support to at least report this so it hits the call log.


Thanks Jason, The reset worked and all is back to normal thank goodness.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

Was running 3.30, fortunately turned down 3.32, and nothing has changed.


----------

